# Can anyone identify this?



## BrentP (Mar 13, 2020)

A buddy of mine is putting this up for sale but doesn't know what the model name was (if any) or the year.  I'm not a Schwinn guy (usually hang in the Middleweight forum giving advice on Spaceliners), so here I am to solicit opinions from the Schwinn experts about the year and model.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2020)

Pretty cool frame, but that's not a Schwinn. 

Check this out.  https://ehive.com/collections/3031/objects/542349/bicycle-double-cross-bar-bicycle


----------



## BrentP (Mar 14, 2020)

Interesting.  Odd that someone would go to so much effort to badge it as a Schwinn.  It certainly has similarities to the Phoenix in your link.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 14, 2020)

I see the saddle is made in Mexico. It might be a Mexican bike like a Windsor https://www.mytenspeeds.com/My_TenS...SOR_WINCHESTER/Windsor_Winchester_1_Intro.htm

Are there any other manufacturer marks on the bike.

This style frame was made by many companies in many countries.


----------



## Scout Evans (Mar 14, 2020)

It looks like a very old Flying Pigeon frame, millions of them made over in China. I like the rod brakes and the way yours is put together. I would ride it, after straightening the forks.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 14, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I see the saddle is made in Mexico. It might be a Mexican bike like a Windsor https://www.mytenspeeds.com/My_TenS...SOR_WINCHESTER/Windsor_Winchester_1_Intro.htm
> 
> Are there any other manufacturer marks on the bike.
> 
> This style frame was made by many companies in many countries.



Mexico... interesting.  My friend who owns the bike spent several seasons in Mexico running bike tours and bought some vintage bikes while there.  I'll ask him if that's where his is from.

*EDIT:*  He did bring it back from Mexico.  The seat might be aftermarket.  He doesn't know anything about it possibly not being a Schwinn and will look for a frame code.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 14, 2020)

Apparently there were no manufacturer stampings, but the S/N on the bottom bracket is 0567 11090. I don't know whether any of that can help identify the manufacturer, or not.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2020)

BrentP said:


> Apparently there were no manufacturer stampings, but the S/N on the bottom bracket is 0567 11090. I don't know whether any of that can help identify the manufacturer, or not.



I can see one mark right on your handlebar. It looks like it is a Bronco https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-596012453-bicicleta-de-turismo-nueva-marca-bronco-_JM


----------



## BrentP (Mar 16, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I can see one mark right on your handlebar. It looks like it is a Bronco https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-596012453-bicicleta-de-turismo-nueva-marca-bronco-_JM



Thanks for that tip.  When I saw Bronco on the handlebar stem, I assumed it was the brand of the stem not the bike.  Good observation.


----------

